# Best active retirement places



## Mggs (Nov 23, 2022)

I’m 67yrs.old and looking for a place to retire. Would prefer an active retirement community. Anyone have any suggestions on places which are active,affordable and weather change. Don’t care for only warm weather climates. Thank you


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

Try filling out this comprehensive questionnaire.  Your personalized results will feature the names of several locations with pertinent information.

_"For each retirement location, you will find detailed information that has been collected from visitor bureaus and chamber of commerce’s across the country, along with U.S. Census and other data sources:_

_Area Description and Characteristics_
_Area Amenities and Things To Do_
_Climate and Weather_
_Housing Options_
_Cost of Living_
_Senior Assistance_
_Area Demographics_
_Job and Volunteer Opportunities_
_Links for additional information"   https://www.best-place-to-retire.com/_


----------



## Manatee (Nov 30, 2022)

Also remember that never again will you be as young as you are today.
What we enjoyed 10 years ago is not possible today.
Stairs that were good exercise at one time are arduous today.


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 30, 2022)

Manatee said:


> Also remember that never again will you be as young as you are today.
> What we enjoyed 10 years ago is not possible today.
> Stairs that were good exercise at one time are arduous today.


Our place has a flight of 14 stairs. Many years ago I was visiting my doctor and asked him if stairs would be a problem when I got much older. He said - Well when you get 80 you could fall and break your hip. On the other hand without the stairs, you might not be around at 80 to break your hip.

Still have those stairs, up and down 8 or 10 times a day, and my hip and heart seem to be just fine. If it ever gets to be a problem, I guess I’ll get one of those stair lifts.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 30, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Our place has a flight of 14 stairs. Many years ago I was visiting my doctor and asked him if stairs would be a problem when I got much older. He said - Well when you get 80 you could fall and break your hip. On the other hand without the stairs, you might not be around at 80 to break your hip.


Good answer!

Had a neighbor who had to climb a full set of stairs to get to her house.  She lived in the house to 97, didn't seem to hurt her at all.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 1, 2022)

The more money you have, the better your options for a good retirement area.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 1, 2022)

I have had both knees replaced, but never a hip.  We live in a ground floor condo.  I am 88.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 3, 2022)

The place to start is where you will have a climate that you find agreeable.  Then look for housing that you find agreeable.  A condo is far less work than even a small house.  A 55+ community is more likely to have activities and your neighbors will be your peers age wise.  

Facilities like golf courses, or boat facilities are expensive to maintain,  If you don't play, you might want to be somewhere else.


----------

